# Radiator Vent Screw



## dskewin (8 mo ago)

Just stumbled upon this. Even if too late for you, maybe it'll help someone else. The vent screw seems to be on the upper passenger side corner on my 2011 1.4L. It's a sort of whiteish plastic with a hex phillips head. You can see it and put a box wrench on it without removing anything, just opening the car hood.


----------

